# FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT 6.5" - $350



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

New Price
Healthy, active PNT/FRT - 6.5" - $350


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT - 7.5"*

Added photo.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful frt. good price for the size. Good luck


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT - 7.5"*

Added second photo.


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/PNT - 7.5"*

Bump to the top!!


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT New Price+Extras*

New price & extras bonus. This weekend only.


----------



## jimmyNG (Apr 8, 2011)

great deal! 
free bump


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Can you put these turtles with africans cichlids?


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

As long as you don't mind missing cichlids


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

oh they eat fish do they? Darn I really like these guys


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

I wouldn't say they eat them.

Never lost one fish, but they do nip fins from time to time....depends how fast your fish swim

Overall he's a gentle guy.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I guess it also depends on the individual's personality  
Mine ate a few of his tank mates when he got bored 

Very nice turtle btw!


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT - 6.5"*

Bummmmmp to the top! New Price.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Would you consider a trade for a musk turtle?


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

Sorry not interested in trade.


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

Bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

Bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for you. 
I can't believe this guy is still available. 
How come when I have room for one they are going for $1500 and now that I have no room they are $400?


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Yup still available!!!!*

Take me home. Cute guy....super personality.

It's just my kids now want a puppy....


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

Still avaiable...any offer?


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle/ PNT*

New price................bump.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

$350 for a 6.5" - such a good price. If I don't have one already, I would get it.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Charles.....r u share u don't have room for another cute guy.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nope. The tank is only good for one turtle.

I see what I can do to find you a buyer.


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*Frt*

Charles, if u can find a buyer, we (kids and I) would be delighted...thanks in advance.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! That price is such a steal


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*Frt*

I've seem this turtle in person recently...whoever picks it up will be one lucky owner....such a steel at this price...beautiful turtle.

Free bump for you!!!


----------



## tommy604 (Jan 13, 2011)

PM sent check ur inbox thx


----------



## roeg-07 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Im Interested in your turtle my mail is [email protected]


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Will take for 200 if your willing. I have a beautiful and adequate indoor pond for him/her.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

marktandumn said:


> will take for 200 if your willing. I have a beautiful and adequate indoor pond for him/her.


hahahahahahahahahah. You wish


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this a male or female?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great price,,, i wish i have $, but this month i will spent  lots ........ otherwise i must get it!
good luck for sale


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow thats a great price indeed , sure lowers the value for other frt owners ..


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

damn great price so tempting but my tank is too overstocked already. I love my fish too much to down size the stock for this turtle... GL with sale.


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have any interest in shipping to Calgary?


----------

